# REEL SERVICING GOLD COAST



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

so i picked up a second hand shimano stradic 4000 ci4 today for $120 off gumtree and was wanting it to get a bit of a check up and service before i put it to the test and it fail. I did have a bit of play with it before i bought it and it all felt smooth with no clunkiness or anything. theres not even a scratch on it that i can see and the seller said he brought it for his son about 2 years ago but his son moved over seas so decided to make some money from it. I also pulled the handle and spool off when i got it home and it didnt have any crap/dirt/salt or anything that i could see in there but im no expert haha

so i just wanted to know if anyone knows of a decent/affordable reel service person/shop on the goldy that they have used and are happy with.

kind regards,
munro


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Munro 
I have started to service my own reels.
Alan Tani has a awesome site for doing up reels.
See the tutorial below 
http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=914.0

Raff at Gold Coast Bait Tackle is good, you will find them on Brisbane Rd, Shop 2 - 57 59 , Biggera Waters.

A few of the Boys get there reels done at Palm Beach Bait and Tackle next to the Cash Converters.

Hope this helps


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

Peter Charles - Reel Service Australia. He's a personal friend of mine & have known him for the last 17 years and all of those he's been in the reel service game. Shimano and Daiwa and others certified etc... Lots of knowledge & advice!

Located at unit 1 / 8 Topaz Ct, Holywell. 4216. Or call 55 642052.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the tip slazmo the name won't be forgotten next time I need a reel serviced.


----------

